# Opinie > Opinie o lekach > Ginekologia >  czy mogłam zajśćw ciąze?

## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy podczas 15-30 sekundowego maksymalnie zbliżenia, bez zabezpieczenia i wytrysku w srodku, mogłam zajśćw ciąze. Mimo późnego wieku(33) to był mój pierwszy raz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Polecam portal medyczne-forum gdzie są specjaliści.Jak już korzystałam dlatego polecam.Pozdrawiam

----------


## Osia

Są dwa sposoby na uniknięcie ciąży - wstrzemięźliwość i antykoncepcja. Skoro nie zastosowałaś jednego ani drugiego, to mogłaś zajść w ciążę, jeżeli czas cyklu temu sprzyjał. Pomyśl o pigułce, zwłaszcza jeżeli nie planujesz potomstwa. Sama przyjmuję vibin i ten jako sprawdzony mogę polecić.

----------


## hazel

Dokładnie, sex bez zabezpieczenia niezależnie od tego ile trwało zbliżenie i czy był orgazm czy nie zawsze może skończyć się ciążą. Też mam tabletki ale te ultralekkie vines z niewielką dawką hormonów i nie stresuję się niechcianą ciążą

----------


## an_koz

Nawet mimo krótkiego zbliżenia, jeśli nie było zabezpieczeń to mogłaś zajść w ciążę.

----------


## 100latradosci

Jakie witaminy stosowałyście w ciąży?
 Wszyscy  polecają mi prenatale a jakie jest wasze zdanie?

----------


## 100latradosci

Jakie witaminy stosowałyście w ciąży?
 Wszyscy  polecają mi prenatale a jakie jest wasze zdanie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po to mamy antykoncepcję, żeby ją stosować. Jest tyle metod do wyboru, że nie można ryzykować i kochać się bez zabezpieczenia. Ja mogę polecić Ci belarę, którą sama stosuję. Efektów ubocznych żadnych, tylko same pozytywy. Oczywiście najważniejszy to to że jestem zabezpieczona  :Smile:

----------


## Kajka222

Albo vibin mini, który mogą brać nawet młodziutkie kobiety.

----------


## turkusowa

no właśnie vibin mini zawiera decydowanie mniejszą ilość hormonów niż inne tabletki antykocpecyjne dlatego jest polecany na start młodym dziewczynom.

----------


## Ameliacom

Nie wiem czy musiałaby być. Ja nie miałam osiemnastu lat jak byłam pierwszy raz u gina i nikt się o rodzica nie pytał. Też polecam faceta - są delikatniejsi i milsi. Trochu się po ginekologach różniastych nałaziłam. O badaniach okołoporodowych to już nie wspomnę, bo tam to hordy odwiedzających były. Obu płci.

----------


## Gosia_p59

Jeśli podejrzewasz ciążę polecam świetnego ginekologa, który prowadził moją ciążę. Dr Michał Witkowski to dobry specjalista i bardzo miły człowiek, a to ważne w tej profesji.

----------

